#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Андрей Зотов (Москва)

## Ersh

В воскресенье приезжает Андрей Зотов (ЧД). Остановится у меня. Напоим чайком товарища из города-колыбели революции?

----------


## Борис

Когда? Лучше бы вечером...

----------


## Ersh

Приедет - разберемся. Кстати в воскресенье еще Банзай нарисуется. Хотим Лену навестить в уединении.

----------


## Борис

Тогда расписание надо глянуть

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?threadid=2942

----------


## Ersh

Борь, мы в 12 на Академической встречаемся в центре зала

----------


## Ersh

От Андрея поступило предложение насчет встретиться завтра.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *От Андрея поступило предложение насчет встретиться завтра.*


Где и во сколько?

----------


## Ersh

Поскольку сегодня уже поздно собирать-обзванивать, то давайте завтра часов в сем-восэм в Ист-е

----------


## Ersh

В общем пока все в силе

----------


## PampKin Head

точное время какое? и как идентифицировать собрание на ресепшене Иста (когда буду спрашивать, куда идти)?

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *точное время какое? и как идентифицировать собрание на ресепшене Иста (когда буду спрашивать, куда идти)?*


На ресепшене можно спросить Сергея Молокова. Я там в прошлом году работал, так меня ещё многие помнят  :Smilie: 
А далее разберёмся.

Схема прохода-проезда здесь: http://www.east-club.ru/site/shema.html

Я там буду примерно в 19.00. Когда все собираются - не в курсе, т.к. Ёрш молчит пока.

----------


## Ersh

Мы там будем после семи

----------


## Борис

Не, я сегодня не в силах  :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

Андрей Зотов!

----------


## Ersh

Pumpkin Head

----------


## Ersh

Дондуп он же ЧД он же Андрей (Зотов)

----------


## Ersh

Андрей и Лена. На этом у меня сдох аккумулятор. Не поместились Шаман, Хомяк и муж Лены (Олег).

----------

